# Rock art of the Sahara



## Venusian Broon (Feb 28, 2018)

Some amazing ancient artwork - it's a shame the clip is only minutes long.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm reading about early Egyptian history which makes a big point of this, and have just been watching this which follows on pretty closely:


----------



## J Riff (Feb 28, 2018)

The stuff I have shows lots of gorillas, giraffes, crocs etc.. Thousands of carvings were made, people apparently carried rocks around like cellphones, and these are their text messages.


----------

